
OpenBSD pledge(2) “execpromises” - notaplumber
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-cvs&m=151304116010721&w=2
======
notaplumber
pledge(2): [https://man.openbsd.org/pledge](https://man.openbsd.org/pledge)

"pledge()'s 2nd argument becomes char *execpromises, which becomes the pledge
for a new execve image immediately upon start."

This will be eventually be used to improve fork+exec daemons, permitting a
much safer interlock between parent and child.

Previous mailing list discussions: [https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=151302727506669&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=151302727506669&w=2)

[https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=151268831628549&w=2](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
tech&m=151268831628549&w=2)

